# Best Bass lures for Tallowa Dam



## timax (Oct 16, 2007)

I'm thinking of going down to Tallowa with my kid next weekend foe a paddle and camp up the end of the Shoalhaven arm.
I hav.t Bass fished for years and never done it on a dam. So I only want to buy a few lures . What would be the to 5?
What about SP's that I could also use on bream?
I have paddled a canoe up to the fist rapid once before but that was many years ago so any advice on the area would be great.
And if any one wants to join us that would be good also.
Tim & Max


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Tim put these on your list with some Jackalls as well mate

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=11259


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

In my only one and only time Bass fishing, I got 20 Bass and one Yellabelly using a Jackell, 6 Bass using the cheaper Kakoda imitation and bugger all using any other type of lure. So make sure you have at least one genuine Jackall in your kit. You can also use Jackalls in salt water for Snapper, Flatties and other fish.


----------



## timax (Oct 16, 2007)

Jackalls? There seem to be several types. Are we talking the 1 that looks a bit like a Cotton Cordel? Or?
Thanks for this info.
http://www.jackall-lures.com/


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

timax said:


> Jackalls? There seem to be several types./


TN60 or Vib Mask


----------



## timax (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks Dodge. I can see why they are spendy. The build quality is amazing. I will have to member to take my tackle back thingy.


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

definately get a tackle back mate, 
mines saved me hundreds of $$ on the jackalls,

i would reccommend you get the biggest one, as sometimes its hard to get a small/med one down in drifty conditions,


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

I heard some Cicadas coming out down there last week, might be worth having one or three with you! I'll see about coming as that will be one of my local waters soon!


----------



## feel the sting (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi Timax

I fished tallowa last weekend. I only use jitterbug type lures because I'm addicted to watching the lure getting smashed off the surface. Best colour is black and you can't fish them slow enough.The area I fished has heaps of standing timber so sub surface lures would be difficult to fish. Mind you the biggest bass I've caught was on a jackal a couple of years ago.

As far as advice on the dam, you mention going up the shoalhaven arm, and again I've only kayaked the the kangaroo river arm and i know heaps of spots to fish and camp up this arm. The dam was full with a heap of water going into it, logs were floating down to the wall. Mind you over night they pumped about a foot out of the dam into warragamba.

Also take some sweetened corn for the carp, because there are some thumpers in tallowa.

The sting


----------



## timax (Oct 16, 2007)

Hey Sting , thanks man for that. You know I have only ever been up the Shoalhaven arm once about 20 years ago in a canoe with my then girlfriend now wife. I remember there was only 1 camp site right at the end on the left bank at the fist rapid. Everywhere else was too steep. I was thinking it would now get crowded with the popularity of bass fishing and camping / canoeing as it is now. Back then I never saw any one on my bass trips. I keen to have a look in the other direction though , up the Kangaroo arm if it has more or better camp sites. I like the idea of finding an out of the way spot that we can fish day and night with maybe a feeder creek for a wash?? If i can post a map or sat pic can you give me some pointers?
I went through my old bass lures and found 2 small floppys a couple of jitter bugs a few shakespere mini s ,a manns deep diver and a few new Oar Gee deep divers so with a few suitable soft plastics and the Jackall I just bought I should be fine. Not having bought bass plugs for years I was amazed at the quality of stuff coming out of japan. Just amazing!


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

3 meter Poltergeist in purple is my killer Bass lure when trolling along weed


----------



## timax (Oct 16, 2007)

Can't get a map to come up on this site. So kangaroo river arm, Is there somewhere to camp up the 2 arms that head off north or do I have to go up near the farm area before finding flat ground?


----------



## feel the sting (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi Timax

I got on google map the other day and had a look at tallowa and it certainly looks like the shoalhaven arm is more mountainous with steeper banks. The kangaroo river arm has a heap of camping sites mainly half way between bendeela camping ground and the dam wall. There is even a few no camping signs put up.

Fishing wise, if you get a hot day just before dark, can get awesome with almost a fish a cast. As i said before I usually only fish surface lures so I'm casting towards the bank around fallen in timber on the shade side of the dam/river. Also look for overhanging branches.

Tallowa is a pretty spot and I'm looking forward to when the kids are old enough to take them there.

Have fun
The sting


----------

